# Finally Caught a Tarpon



## MagicMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

My uncle had an extra spot for a Tarpon trip and I got an invite. Went out of Galveston on the 22nd with Dick Alario and Ty Hlavaty. Spent most of the day on blind drifts. We landed 3 monsters all estimated to be over 150lbs. An experience I will never forget. To feel the power they have and see them jump out of the water close to the boat is amazing. I really don't post much about my fishing trips. We'll probably because there are not many to post about. I have 3 babies at home. But I just had to with this one. Any who here are a couple pics. Got some video as well.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Congrats! It's a thrill for sure


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations! Your first tarpon is a big deal!


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome catch, that fish in the second pic is a monster.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Envious, Nice job


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Good job


----------



## Don Thomas (Jul 9, 2009)

Great fish!!!!!!


----------

